# Game Thread: Wednesday March 29 @ Atlanta



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

No time to do the game thread tonight. I've got to make a ****ing magazine for History. Pacerholic, feel free to make a game thread for me.

Pacers 93
Hawks 84


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

If we ****ing lose four in a row against the Hawks, I am really really really really really pissed 

Pacers - 97
Hawks - 90


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

pacer 102 
hawks 82


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

Pacers-105
Hawks-91


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Indiana 125 (Come on even Bobcats can score such number against Atlanta)
Atlanta 87 (lets play some defense too :biggrin: )


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

oh crap not these guys  our archnemesis

hopefully 95-93 pacers


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

Down the stretch they come, Carlisle won't let them fall to the Hawks. Not this late in the season and not when we're in a battle over 5-7.

Indiana: 94
Hawks: 83


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Time for a beating

Pacers 108
Hawks 82


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 97
Hawks 92


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pacers: 102
Hawks: 97


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 95 Hawks 81, game hasen't tipped off yet so I should be good...


*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Al Harrington shoulder blocks Rick Carlisle onto the scoring table, right in front of Al and Quinn. Hilarious.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

^ LOL, that was awesome.


----------



## #16is#1 (Mar 7, 2006)

Pejas Burnin Up!!!


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Last time Joe johson killed us, he still has 3 points now.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja for 3 to cut the lead to 3! How's that for clutch?

88-85 Hawks with 2:51 left in the game.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

O'Neal with a monster swat and freddie brings us within 3 with 2 minutes remaining...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine blocks Josh Smith's layup, then Freddie hits a layup. Granger fouls Al Harrington, who hits one.

92-87 Haks with under 2 minutes left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Peja for 3! Choker?


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Peja is going crazy.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

PEJA FOR 3 AGAIN!!! were within 2 now...pejas wide...damn he missed a huge wide open 3...1:16 left...down 2 atlantas ball


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

31andOnly said:


> PEJA FOR 3 AGAIN!!! were within 2 now...pejas wide...damn he missed a huge wide open 3...1:16 left...down 2 atlantas ball


 He had the best look of the night right there.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Joe Johnson hits on Granger. Argh.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Tinsley chucks a 30 ft. 3 for no reason. ****er. Freddie blocks a shot. Peja for 3 again!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

peja again... wow


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Harrington fouled. He misses both.

94-93 Hawks with 8.7 seconds left. Pacer ball. Yes!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Harrington missing both.. That is choke city.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

YES YES YES thank you Peja for being so damn clutch....we can get this now...down 1 our ball with 9 seconds left...WE NEED THIS ONE BAD


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Is there any doubt who the first option should be?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Is there any doubt who the first option should be?


Peja will probably be a decoy. He'll be heavily guarded.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaine O'Neal bricks a bad jumper. Tinsley couldn't take the shot, so he passed the ball to Jones for a bad shot after the buzzer. Jermaine ruined it.


----------



## 31andOnly (Feb 9, 2006)

MAN THIS IS PATHETIC we lose to them AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!! That final play was HORRIBLE...a complete waste of everything Peja attempted to do for us...this team looked so uninspired throughout it all save for the last 2 minutes...im totally depressed by just how far our team has fallen this year...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Oke that's it! A ****ing sweep by the Hawks :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ya that sucks me and some guy at the gym today were talking about how the hawks beat good teams and were like i doubt it will happen any more time this year...i guess it did


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I'm watching that last play a couple times and you can tell Peja was trying to shake Joe Johnson in the lane.

If the players executed the play, the whole thing was drawn up poorly.

I like the first play before the foul at 9.5


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How many times have the Pacers lost to the Hawks this season?It's at least three isn't it?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Diable said:


> How many times have the Pacers lost to the Hawks this season?It's at least three isn't it?


Sweep.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Damn, what happened? I missed the game. None of the Hawks had really any impressive stat lines, but won the game anyways.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

pretty sad. had a feeling we might get swept.. pathetic


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

These guys have bad sense of humour :curse: 

Atleast Petja got ball in 4th and showed that he can hit it too.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 94-93 Hawks

Everyone DQ'd for guessing the Pacers, so the lowest score wins.

Larry Legend- 10
Pacersthebest- 8
jdohman- 17
bbasok- 15
banjoriddim- 19
Auggie- 3
MillerTime- 12
JayRedd- 23
Pacers Fan- 6
#16is#1- 12
Pacerholic- 15

Winner- Auggie


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I can't believe we lost


----------

